# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Escumador, e agora?

## Ricardo Batista

Boas pessoal,

Pois é, depois dos tropicais de água doce aqui vamos para os salgados.
O objectivo é ir montando pouco a pouco e com muuuuuita paciência um reef.

material até ao momento:

aqua 120x60x60 
sump 60x34x40
(volume total do sistema aprox. 400 litros)
calha riga 2xhqi 250w + 2 actinias 36 w (t8 mais tarde a passar para T5);
Móvel em madeira maciça
(tudo adquirido ao excelente Carlos Marques)

E agora a 1ª dúvida. Pretende brevemente adquirir um escumador mas qual?
Tunze DOC Skimmer 9015
ATI Bubble Master 200
Deltec APF 600

Agradeço as vossas opiniões

abraços

Ricardo Batista

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Sem qualquer margem para dúvida relativamente ao escumador:

ATI Bubblemaster 200 ou 250 (o 250 já a pensar nos excedentes/excessos mais ou menos imprevistos) ATI Bubblemaster 250 Video ATI BubblemasterATI Bubblemaster

Deltec APF 600 (eu tenho dois!!) video Deltec

Qualquer um dos três modelos acima mencionados é excelente escolha sendo que o ATI Bubblemaster 250 é mais compacto.

Espero ter ajudado
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Olá :Olá:  
Na minha modesta opinião tanto o ATI como o Deltec são bons escumadores, pessoalmente escolhia o ATI. Qualquer um deles são aconcelhados para litragens duas vezes superior á aquilo que irás ter, será realmente necessário isso tudo?
Outra coisa é que tens de fazer bem as contas em relação ás dimenções dos escumadores em relação á sump que tens, porque não sei se terás espaço para lá pores mais alguma coisa, isto é se conseguires lá pôr os proprios escumadores.
Atenção á base do ATI que tem 38cm x 24cm com 48 de altura, e ao Deltec com 28cm x 21cm e uns modestos 60cm de altura.
Já equaçionaste a hipotese do ATI Bublle Master 160?
Um abraço.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Em primeiro lugar devo referir que tenho um ATI 250. Assim a minha escolha recairia nele mesmo. 

No entanto a pergunta não se refere a um BM 250, mas sim ao 200 ao Deltec AP600 e ao Tunze. 
Ora os escumadores Tunze são conhecidos por muitas razões, mas não pela qualidade, assim este estaria fora de questão. Por fim comprar novo ou em 2ª mão? Caso a opção passe pela segunda eu compraria o Deltec (é difícil arranjar ATI em 2ª mão, não impossível), caso quisesse gastar dinheiro em escumadores novos, o ATI 200.

Nota ao contrário do que refere o Rui M Santos, o BM 160 comparativamente ao Deltec, para mim não seria opção. No entanto também existem os factores que o Rui refere, o espaço!

No caso das compras, mais definitivas deverás sempre ponderar bem, pois uma vez feitas é só perder dinheiro.

Um abraço...

----------


## Ricardo Batista

> Olá 
> Na minha modesta opinião tanto o ATI como o Deltec são bons escumadores, pessoalmente escolhia o ATI. Qualquer um deles são aconcelhados para litragens duas vezes superior á aquilo que irás ter, será realmente necessário isso tudo?
> Outra coisa é que tens de fazer bem as contas em relação ás dimenções dos escumadores em relação á sump que tens, porque não sei se terás espaço para lá pores mais alguma coisa, isto é se conseguires lá pôr os proprios escumadores.
> Atenção á base do ATI que tem 38cm x 24cm com 48 de altura, e ao Deltec com 28cm x 21cm e uns modestos 60cm de altura.
> Já equaçionaste a hipotese do ATI Bublle Master 160?
> Um abraço.


Boa Rui,

Efectivamente a litragem é duas (quase três) vezes superior aquilo que tenho mas daquilo que tenho lido é o que se recomenda. Estarei certo? :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Batista

> Boas...
> 
> Em primeiro lugar devo referir que tenho um ATI 250. Assim a minha escolha recairia nele mesmo. 
> 
> No entanto a pergunta não se refere a um BM 250, mas sim ao 200 ao Deltec AP600 e ao Tunze. 
> Ora os escumadores Tunze são conhecidos por muitas razões, mas não pela qualidade, assim este estaria fora de questão. Por fim comprar novo ou em 2ª mão? Caso a opção passe pela segunda eu compraria o Deltec (é difícil arranjar ATI em 2ª mão, não impossível), caso quisesse gastar dinheiro em escumadores novos, o ATI 200.
> 
> Nota ao contrário do que refere o Rui M Santos, o BM 160 comparativamente ao Deltec, para mim não seria opção. No entanto também existem os factores que o Rui refere, o espaço!
> 
> ...


José, 

Adquirir em 2ª mão sem dúvida que dava mais jeito mas caso não consiga terá de ser em 1ª com mais uns €€€. Agora aquilo que me preocupa é o tamanho da sump. 

Consideram uma boa solução um escumador externo?
O HEA 150 dá para montar fora da sump? E é uma boa alternativa?

Obrigado a todos

Abraços

Ricardo

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Olá Ricardo.
Em relação as recomendações tudo é relativo.
São os peixes e a sua alimentação os grandes responsaveis pela carga organica existente num aqua. Mas não sendo o tendo o teu aqua grandes dimenções, terás de ter um certo cuidado com a selecção de peixes q irás fazer, porque sendo os cirugiões peixes bonitos e uteis, crescem bastante e "poluem" BUÈRÈRÈ. (p. ex: tenho um Hepatus com uns 20cm q cada vez que ****, faz uma nuvem  :Coradoeolhos:  ). Mediante o que queres colocar dentro do aqua tens que escolher um escumador adequado. Se queres pensar en termos de futuro e que irás montar um aqua maior, 100% de acordo de apostes num escumador para 1500l +-. Mas não te esqueças que um escumador não retira só o que é mau, muitos elementos de traço vão á vida, o que implica que maior escumação é sinónimo de trocas de agua em espaços mais curtos e adição de elementos de traço em maior quantidade.
Em relação ao José Duarte, quando dei a opinião sobre o ATI 160, não estava a compara-lo com o Deltec, visto q o ATI 160 está num patamar abaixo, e nunca colocaria um BM 250 num aqua d'aquelas dimenções devido á sua capacidade, seria colocar o aquário no escumador quando pretendemos precisamente o contrário...mas cada um sabe de si. 
Um abraço.

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Já agora!  tens posibilidades e capacidade no movel de ter uma sump maior? Há imensos aquas de metro usados e baratos. Aminha sump por exemplo era um Aquapor de 120m, apenas fiz as divisórias necessárias e ficou fixe, até deu para um refugio.

----------


## Ricardo Batista

Boas

Rui, espaço no móvel acho que tenho (110x47x78) pelo que vou seguir o teu conselho e encontrar um aqua maior para fazer de sump. De qualquer forma a segunda questão mantem-se, o Grotech HEA 150 é uma alternativa? è possivel montá-lo fora da sump?

Axo que assim rentabilizava o espaço em baixo no armário. Qual a vossa opinião?

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Olá Ricardo :Olá:  
Muito sinceramente não tenho opinião sobre os Grothec, pois não conheço ninguem que tenha um, por isso não te posso ajudar. Tem bom aspecto e pode trabalhar dentro e fora da sump, mas queres um concelho! seja qualquer escumador que compres coloca-o dentro da sump, um dia tens um problema num tubo, num o'ring seja o que for e tás seguro quanto a inundações. Mas ja que tas decidido por um escumador que ronda os 1500l e por esse preço preferia o ATI. Consulta o site www.tucoral.com e tens lá uma vasta gama com preços, medidas modos de funcionamento etc...
Julgo que o aumento da sump é uma excelente ideia.
Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...
> 
> Em relação ao José Duarte, quando dei a opinião sobre o ATI 160, não estava a compara-lo com o Deltec, visto q o ATI 160 está num patamar abaixo, e nunca colocaria um BM 250 num aqua d'aquelas dimenções devido á sua capacidade, seria colocar o aquário no escumador quando pretendemos precisamente o contrário...mas cada um sabe de si. 
> Um abraço.


Boas Rui Santos,  :Olá:  

Porque é que pretendes o contrário a ter uma água potencialmente limpa?

Vais meter o escumador na Sump e não no aquário, certo???

Eu tenho um BM250 e o meu aquário actual é mais pequeno... Só tenho a dizer *muito muito* bem!!

Apenas concordo quando dizes que tb retira elementos traço, mas caso faças TPA's ou adiciones elementos traço não tens qualquer problema!

Eu por questões pessoais que me roubaram todo o tempo durante meses, não faço TPA's há cerca de 3/4 meses e digo-te se não fosse o escumador o meu aqua já tinha entrado em Crash, claro que vou adicionando elementos traço, cálcio, iodo e aminoácidos, tudo elementos que como dizes e bem são retirados pelo escumador, mas continuo a afirmar o ATI BM250 foi o melhor investimento que fiz nos últimos tempos! 

Também dou o braço a torcer, quando digo que inicialmente o comprei com vista ao aquário que planeio e irei montar em Jan/Fev, mas agora e com a experiência que tenho, digo BM250  :tutasla:  



Um grande abraço. :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Batista

Boas Pessoal

Antes demais obrigado pela vossa participação. Atendendo às vossas opiniões, aumentei a sump para 80x40x40. Penso que assim será suficiente para lá colocar o escumador e restante equipamento. Quanto ao escumador estou mesmo a pensar em avançar para o BM 200. De qualquer forma se houver sugestões, eu agradeço.

Abraço a todos
Ricardo

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Eu gostaria de entender porque a recomendação desses skimmer deltec e BM. Pelo que vi, são absolutamente primarios, iguas aos que se usava em 1998.
Nada de Beckett como os MRC, spray injection dos AquaC, nem mesmo um  venturi ou turbo dos Berlin. Muito basica a captação de agua e fragmentação das bolhas via bomba.
Porque essa "paixão" afinal nem o preço é assim tão convidativo, pelo menos em dolar.

Mauricio

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Penso que o Deltec APF600 utiliza o sistema venturi

----------


## Ricardo Batista

Boas Mauricio

A escolha do Ati ou do BM resultaram apenas da pesquisa que fui fazendo aqui no fórum. Como não tenho experiência na utilização deste tipo de equipamento na realidade não posso dizer se são ou não boas escolhas. Por isso é que necessitava que me dessem alternativas. E quiça, se alguém tiver algum que seja bom para venda...

Venham daí as opiniões dos especialistas

Abraços a todos

Ricardo

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Helder, pelo que consegui ver do Deltec (todas as fotos que achei eram muito pequenas) a agua entra por diferença de pressão, e a bomba recircula a agua, captando agua diretamente do interior da camara de contato e devolvendo nessa mesma agua. Se entendi as fotos a agua é captada no cano inferior e liberada no superior.
Voce esta correto, é a diferença de pressão e velocidade da agua em movimento que promove a sucção do ar, o efeito venturi, mas de qualquer maneira, o ar passa pelas pas da bomba onde se fragmenta. No caso dos Berlin da Red Sea, o venturi é produzido depois da bomba e nos turbo antes, mas a bomba tem um número muito maior de pas.
De qualquer forma, tecnologia bastante antiga, para o preço.
Para um aquario de 400 litros: 
- Um AquaC EV 120 (para até 680 L) com bomba magdrive custa nos EUA us$ 339,95, muito, muito mais barato que os us$ 885,00 cobrados pelo apf600, e tecnologicamente muito superior.
- Um MRC MR-1 (para até 660 L) com bomba magdrive 12 custa us$ 275,00, ainda mais barato. 

Abaixo uma foto EV 120 e MR-1


Mauricio

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas Mauricio :Olá:  
Nós aqui na Europa  usamos escumadores com sistema venturi, onde este funciona antes ou após a bomba e que esta usa por vezes um rotor de agulhas que ajuda a partir as bolhas de ar, depende da marca ou modelo
Esse tipo de escumadores que falas tem dois problemas, é funcionarem com bombas potentes que é o caso das magdrive cujo o seu consumo em termos de wattes é bastante elevado e o facto de não haver quem os comercialize na Europa. Eu próprio quis adquirir um ET&S e não consegui, e depois temos o problema das assistencias em caso de avaria.
Mas não tenhas duvidas que tantos os Deltec como os ATI são excelentes escumadores, e em termos de preços um escumador americano com a mesma capacidade dos europeus fica ao mesmo preço, não te esqueças que nós aqui na europa, não beneficiamos de acordos comerciais com os Estados Unidos e os portes são caros.
Um abraço

----------


## Mauricio Foz

:Palmas:  Tá explicado e entendido.
Em todo caso é bom saber que existem sistemas mais eficientes que os venturi. 
Aqui, estou substituíndo dois skimmers com tecnologia venturi que não dão conta do recado, por um AquaC EV240.

Um abraço,

Mauricio

----------


## Ricardo Batista

Boas pessoal,

Depois de ter surgido a oportunidade, acabei por adquirir um Deltec AP600.

Agora é montar tudo e ver o que isto vai dar.

Abraços 

Ricardo

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Muito boa escola  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

> Helder, pelo que consegui ver do Deltec (todas as fotos que achei eram muito pequenas) a agua entra por diferença de pressão, e a bomba recircula a agua, captando agua diretamente do interior da camara de contato e devolvendo nessa mesma agua. Se entendi as fotos a agua é captada no cano inferior e liberada no superior.
> Voce esta correto, é a diferença de pressão e velocidade da agua em movimento que promove a sucção do ar, o efeito venturi, mas de qualquer maneira, o ar passa pelas pas da bomba onde se fragmenta. No caso dos Berlin da Red Sea, o venturi é produzido depois da bomba e nos turbo antes, mas a bomba tem um número muito maior de pas.
> De qualquer forma, tecnologia bastante antiga, para o preço.
> Para um aquario de 400 litros: 
> - Um AquaC EV 120 (para até 680 L) com bomba magdrive custa nos EUA us$ 339,95, muito, muito mais barato que os us$ 885,00 cobrados pelo apf600, e tecnologicamente muito superior.
> - Um MRC MR-1 (para até 660 L) com bomba magdrive 12 custa us$ 275,00, ainda mais barato. 
> 
> Abaixo uma foto EV 120 e MR-1
> 
> ...



Boas Mauricio,

tens ou sabes de algum link onde eu possa ver um esquema para perceber como funciona este tipo de escumadores......

tenho curiosidade de conhecer melhor esta tecnologia......

fica bem

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Vou adiantando alguma informação sobres um dos escumadores que o Maurico menciona que será mais completa com as respostas e explicações que o Mauricio possa dar na 1ª pessoa dado que conhece bem esses escumadores

http://www.proteinskimmer.com/

http://www.proteinskimmer.com/productsnew.htm

http://www.proteinskimmer.com/products/EV120.htm

Manual do EV120

Os manuais dos diferentes modelos podem ser descarregados a partir dos endereços acima.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Mauricio Foz

As informações do AquaC estão perfeitas, aqui mais algumas sobre os MRC.

http://www.myreefcreations.com/psstandard.htm
http://www.myreefcreations.com/skimmer_operation.html
http://www.myreefcreations.com/colle...p_close_up.htm
http://www.myreefcreations.com/foam_close_up.html

Em funcionamento
http://myreefcreations.com/images/mr-1.mpg

Mauricio

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Os escumadores de MR-C sao excelentes e os Aquac-EV tambem sao bons mas conforme ja mencionado exigem bombas potentes e na minha opiniao nao nao vejo nenhuma vantagem entre estes e os de Euro-reef, Deltec, ATI etc. Eu ja vi a espuma criada pelo ATI Bubblemaster e e mesmo impressionante, este sera meu proximo escumador.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

porra, o video dá para se ter uma ideia da espuma que aquilo cria,
parecem ser mesmo uns maquinões....


quanto aos bublemaster, são mesmo bons??

pelo que vejo aqui no forum, do pessoal falar parece que são mesmo, 
mas pelo que vou analizando penso que muito do seguredo desses escumadores, os bublemaster, está na bomba com venturi, ....penso eu..

fiquem bem

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Carlos  :Olá:  

O ATI BM 250, por cá (entenda-se Europa) deve ser, o escumador com melhor qualidade/preço. Eu próprio tenho um e estou extremamente satisfeito, recomendando-o vivamente a quem queira um bom escumador e tenha cerca de 500 para gastar (o que para este escumador e comparando com o Deltec, Royal Exclusiv, H&S, etc., da mesma gama é bastante barato)!

O segredo a meu ver está (para além de todo o escumador  :Coradoeolhos:  ), nas turbinas, que têm o que os Americanos chamam de mesh, pelas comparações que vi, a prestação deste tipo de turbina, excede largamente a das rivais de agulhas...

Seja como for... Aconselho!

Um grande abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Para mim valeu a pena o investimento no BM 250 da ATI. A espuma que faz dentro do corpo do escumador até parece leite.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

tou a ver que vou ter de ir juntando uns trocos para poder comprar um...

o meu vai funcionando, mas sabem como é.... uma pessoa tem que ter sempre como objectivo evoluir...

fiquem bem

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas José F. Duarte :Olá:  
O teu ATI tem uma ou duas bombas?
È que se o teu só tem uma bomba equipada com um rotor com a dita "mesh", coisa essa que gostava de saber o que é, visto que aumenta a performance dos escumadores, os ATI mais recentes vêm equipados com duas bombas equipadas c rotor de agulhas, e o seu funcionamento é na mesma espectacular. Daí concluo que o excelente desempenho do BM 250 deve-se a uma concepção de um todo  e não só ás bombas. Segundo o que parece é uma cópia fiel do Royal Exclusive, que por acaso só funciona com uma Red Dragon.
Um abraço.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> ...com a dita "mesh", coisa essa que gostava de saber o que é...


 :Olá: Viva
Aqui podes ver o que é uma roda de malha (=mesh wheel)  tanbém conhecida por Thread Wheel (=roda de filamentos ou fibras) e como se constroi DIY Thread Wheel
Aqui tens outro exemplo http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...5&pagenumber=1
Se usares rede plástica para canteiro ou jardim, com malha de abertura adequada e cortada e colada como se vê na imagem do tópico da reefcentral , poderás conseguir o efeito pretendido.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas José F. Duarte 
> O teu ATI tem uma ou duas bombas?
> È que se o teu só tem uma bomba equipada com um rotor com a dita "mesh", coisa essa que gostava de saber o que é, visto que aumenta a performance dos escumadores, os ATI mais recentes vêm equipados com duas bombas equipadas c rotor de agulhas, e o seu funcionamento é na mesma espectacular. Daí concluo que o excelente desempenho do BM 250 deve-se a uma concepção de um todo e não só ás bombas. Segundo o que parece é uma cópia fiel do Royal Exclusive, que por acaso só funciona com uma Red Dragon.
> Um abraço.


Boas...

O meu é o BM 250, como tal tem duas bombas, os mais recentes não trazem turbinas de agulhas mas sim de mesh!

O BM 200, versão mais pequena, tem apenas uma bomba (igual às do 250). A minhas análise vai de encontro ao que disseste e como também já eu afirmei, o desempenho deve-se ao escumador no seu todo, no entanto este tipo de turbina ajuda e muito. 

O novo modelo do BM250 é algo diferente do Bubble King da  Royal Exclusive, especialmente no que diz respeito à saída de água...

Seja como for, o material é algo difícil de arranjar... 

Mesmo assim deixo aqui um link sobre como fazer essas turbinas!

http://www.randystacye.com/diythreadwheel.htm

Editado: Parece que o amigo Pedro Nuno Ferreira (enquanto estava a escrever este post) se antecipou com o link... Seja como for, fica a intenção...  :Wink:  

Um abraço.

----------

